# Solutions for plugging in a bag full of battery chargers



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

So you're in a hotel room and have a dozen devices to plug in, each of which will occupy an entire outlet. What do you do, particularly when you have to pack whatever you intend to use? Assume please standard North American sockets.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2013)

In addition to the ordinary power strips, which might be the most obvious choice, there are solutions like the power squid, which has the nice property of allowing bulky adapters to plug in without interfering.










The Kensington 62634 SmartSockets is pricey.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks! I think the powersquid is the most pragmatic solution, now if they'd just build one with ten, one amp outlets instead of five heavier ones...

Jim


----------



## WillThompson (Aug 21, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> So you're in a hotel room and have a dozen devices to plug in, each of which will occupy an entire outlet. What do you do, particularly when you have to pack whatever you intend to use? Assume please standard North American sockets.
> 
> Jim



How many of your chargers use a external power supply?

I have 6 four gang AA chargers that all run on 12 Volts so I was going to just get one 6 amp 12 volt switching PS to run them all with one 117 VAC plug. Much lighter than carrying six trainsformers. 

You can do the same with other chargers that need the same DC voltage.

Will T.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

WillThompson said:


> How many of your chargers use a external power supply?
> 
> I have 6 four gang AA chargers that all run on 12 Volts so I was going to just get one 6 amp 12 volt switching PS to run them all with one 117 VAC plug. Much lighter than carrying six trainsformers.
> 
> ...



Presently none but there are 12V-in alternatives to all of them, which makes your approach attractive given a little effort put in to save some weight and space. Thanks for the reply.

Jim


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 21, 2013)

Arrrrr Squidy looks cool, does it come in international (ie Australian) versions?


----------



## RC (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm on the road pretty much every week and carry just one charger to cover everything except my laptop. I've been using the Gomadic system for years. Once you have the charger, all you need is the modular tips for the specific device. I current use this quad unit which includes international adapters:
http://www.gomadic.com/quadcharger.html

You can buy direct or from Amazon.


----------



## WillThompson (Aug 22, 2013)

RC said:


> I'm on the road pretty much every week and carry just one charger to cover everything except my laptop. I've been using the Gomadic system for years. Once you have the charger, all you need is the modular tips for the specific device. I current use this quad unit which includes international adapters:
> http://www.gomadic.com/quadcharger.html
> 
> You can buy direct or from Amazon.



To bad it only works with 5 volt devices!


----------

